# SOPRANO TOURNAMENT: (Final): Flagstad vs Traubel



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Kirsten Flagstad, Norway, 1895-1962 (defeated Grob-Prandl 18-2, Leider 11-6)






Helen Traubel, USA, 1899-1972 (defeated Modl 12-5, Nilsson 11-10)






Who's singing did you prefer and why?


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Again, not my bailiwick and not knowing which was which it seemed pretty clear to this ear that the second one had much more drama and emotion than the first one. So I guess my vote goes to #2 Helen Traubel.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Superb voices both, but I'll take Flagstad. Traubel seemed determined to rush an already fast tempo - I have no inkling why - and the thing seemed to be over before I had a chance to absorb it. I also find her voice too dark and mature-sounding for the role, and when I looked at her (which I try not to do when there's video) that impression was only reinforced. Flagstad in her photos looked quite lovely and Sieglinde-like. It was her debut role at the Met and made a sensation, but I'm not aware of her singing it once she became the Brunnhilde of choice.


----------



## Dimace (Oct 19, 2018)

Kirsten without watching the videos... Mega voice, super personality, legend. End.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Maybe it was just the recorded sound, but I found Traubel's voice irritating.


----------



## Handelian (Nov 18, 2020)

To listen to Traubel in poor sound just isn’t fair


----------



## Handelian (Nov 18, 2020)

Dimace said:


> Kirsten without watching the videos... Mega voice, super personality, legend. End.


Am unbiased opinion! Oh well...


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Handelian said:


> To listen to Traubel in poor sound just isn't fair


Flagstad's sound isn't good either.


----------



## Handelian (Nov 18, 2020)

Bulldog said:


> Flagstad's sound isn't good either.


Better than Traubel's.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

It has to be Flagstad here, although she's not my favourite Sieglinde and her diction could be better. Traubel drives the music forward too quickly and she doesn't use the text to express the character's state of mind.

N.


----------



## Handelian (Nov 18, 2020)

The Conte said:


> It has to be Flagstad here, although she's not my favourite Sieglinde and her diction could be better. Traubel drives the music forward too quickly and she doesn't use the text to express the character's state of mind.
> 
> N.


In all fairness it appears to be the conductor (Bodansky?) who is the driver here


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

This is not intended as criticism towards someone who is willing to put in this much time and effort for a project of this nature but I would respectfully question some of the selections being used in these comparisons as the varying sound quality and studio versus live recording aspect can make for a distinct disadvantage for both singers.

This remastered recording of Flagstad may be more beneficial to anyone who may not have yet voted -






and this remastered recording of Traubel might be more advantageous -


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Sound and video from the 50's is so awful, but this is about the only video we have of Traubel singing opera. Well... there is a color scene from the 60's by a minor modern composer... but it is not Wagner. She looks dreadful here. BUT Hollywood always found her to be a mature but handsome woman. I must say Sunny's remastering of Traubel puts this in a different light, though. Marvelous and much more youthful sounding. Based on the comparisons offered here, Flagstad is simply perfect and as another poster said, has the right youthful sound. What is a pity it is this is not a comparison of the more taxing Der Manner Sippe, because both artists are so strong in the low lying passages. Only Varnay and Norman ( who had by far the biggest sound down low) were in their leagues down low.


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

Seattleoperafan said:


> Sound and video from the 50's is so awful, but this is about the only video we have of Traubel singing opera. Well... there is a color scene from the 60's by a minor modern composer... but it is not Wagner. She looks dreadful here. BUT Hollywood always found her to be a mature but handsome woman. I must say Sunny's remastering of Traubel puts this in a different light, though. Marvelous and much more youthful sounding. Based on the comparisons offered here, Flagstad is simply perfect and as another poster said, has the right youthful sound. What is a pity it is this is not a comparison of the more taxing *Der Manner Sippe*, because both artists are so strong in the low lying passages. Only Varnay and Norman ( who had by far the biggest sound down low) were in their leagues down low.


*Flagstad with Knappertsbusch -*






*A note about the above recording - *

"*When Kirsten Flagstad signed a contract with Decca she was already past sixty but her voice was still intact.* She had the experience and stamina to carry through a comprehensive recording schedule during the next few years. For EMI she had set down Tristan und Isolde under Furtwängler and Dido and Aeneas under Geraint Jones. Now came - also with Jones - Gluck's Alceste. Somewhat later she took the role as Fricka in Solti's Das Rheingold, the first instalment in the first complete Ring des Nibelungen. Under Solti she recorded the third act of Die Walküre and the first act under Knappertsbusch. Decca also wanted her to set down act II, but Flagstad was reluctant and in the end she only recorded the Todesverkündigung with Solti and her long-time partner Set Svanholm. All these recordings and a great number of song recitals are now being reissued by Eloquence on fifteen CDs.

Read more: http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2010/Feb10/Flagstad_Walkure_4801892.htm#ixzz6joZmVZR2

*Traubel with Toscanini -*


----------



## Handelian (Nov 18, 2020)

Sunburst Finish said:


> *Flagstad with Knappertsbusch -*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you go for voice the Flagstad. Involvement, Traubel, but then she is backed by Toscanini.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

I wanted to vote for both, but it didn't let me.
Flagstad: that Voice, those Looks, OMG. A couple of questionable notes and high register is somewhat uncomfortable.
Traubel: well, it's rushed, isn't it? But the energy and expression makes up for this. More ease throughout the vocal range, but voice is not so glorious.

Traubel it is, based purely on blind vocal enjoyment of the piece.

P.S. Oh, I'm in minority this time? He-he, nice. I expected it to be more close than that.


----------

